# If You Were King For A Day...



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you made the decisions at AW, LifeLike, AFX or Mattel...what would be the first thing you'd do? Be specific, they could be reading...

I'd follow the lead of the 1/32 scale makers and start creating historic cars. AFX has made a really good start, it would be great to see more in different types of racing. And 15 inch hill tracks like the old 2-piece Aurora bridges, only in longer straights so the incline would be gradual enough not to mess with the magnet cars. Or maybe a 15 inch bank? At a lower angle, maybe 15-20 degrees instead of 45.

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i would start by improving the tjet 500 chassis to eliminate warping,and gear/axle slop.also realistic roof heights on those awful looking 55 vettes.it would be nice if the aw tjet500 chassis and original aurora wheelbases were the same,and the gearplates had the same attachment tabs.neil


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Get the CEO's together for a closed "informal" strategy meeting. Discuss, where are we now, where do we want to take the hobby, listen to the consumer, markert shares, how do we get there, standardize the scale, decide who does what best, who has the capability to do so, without sacraficing thier current product lines, come to a consensus on specializing in a certian areas, and then GO FO IT!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

ditto Paul. I'd make a slide-type front axle setup (maybe steel stub axles with lock nuts, like a G plus guide pin sideways - simple) so that scale wheelbases could be accomodated, and I'd build scale model race cars as done with 1/32. I'd market replacement wheels with the cars - just Vincents would be fine. Second, I would start molding/stamping track to look more like scale roadway/racetrack, and work into scale pit lanes and hill tracks, banks etc. as demand increased. I think first I'd mold some simple plastic racetrack accessories - tire walls, concrete barriers, flag stands, fia curbing, oval wall - to be painted by the purchaser.

If I were racemasters, I'd mold a section of straight with the yard of bricks on it, Indiannapolis commemorative. If you use that one Wahoo, I'd like an autographed prototype LOL. I'd also do a Long Beach hairpin - see concrete barriers above. Just daydreaming here, but there is an awful lot of interest in scale modeling and accurate historic and modern race cars, would be nice to tie that in together.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

To Steve (Wahoo)... You are doing an awesome job!! I'd give you a raise!!! The only things I would like to see (not so much for me as my track stands) but for my brethren, is an assortment of larger bank curves, and aprons for turns. Your customer service is second to none, and you're an asset and a pleasure to have here on the board! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

To Tom Lowe... Fire your bean counters. They are doing your company more harm than good. The last T Jet release was a disaster. Not enough product to satisfy pre-orders, and half the cars looked like they were rushed out of the plant with the Q/C Dept asleep. Cudo's for the nova, the ice cream truck. Smack on the hand for the poor 57 Chevy, and the munchkin VW bug. Instead of just making toys, give us some quality and we will stand behind you and pat ya on the back. Give us what you did, and we'll stand behind you and put a "kick me" sign on your back while we're pattin' you. I don't want to see the T Jet line disappear. I want it to improve. 

How about a few thoughts.. Instead of making the cars faster or "stickier", how about making them slower and more controllable??? Bring the axles back where they are supposed to be, use brass gears, offer a 9 tooth pinion and slightly cooler arm set up. Better wheels and tires. Hell, even stock T Jet tires (not tough ones). And finally a longer chassis. Making the tooling for a longer chassis base can't be that much money. Offer us a chassis with a 1/8" and 1/4" additional wheel base and make the cars proportioned as they should be. 

Look at the side views and you'll understand: The cougar, the VW bug, the 71 Nova, the mustang and the fairlane. There's a chunk of each of those cars missing. I'm not saying discontinue the chassis as it sits now. Just reverse engineer it to what was the most successful chassis Aurora made as far as reliability and runnability. The extended WB chassis requires 2 new parts. The pickup shoes, and the base. All the other parts remain the same. It's blatently obvious the tooling for the bodies is set up for an original Aurora T Jet chassis. The wheel wells tell all. So make them.. I don't want to kick ya.. Just pat ya on the back!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well said!i really thought the aw tjets were cool when i first saw them.then i got the real deal,and realized how much the imitator fell short of the original.but bill said it best,it's like comparing apples and oranges.there are alot of simple things that would improve the aw's tjet500 chassis.straight axles,for one.and round wheels.and i agree about the 9 tooth pinion,my one good aw runner fishtails like crazy if i am not careful,i think a 9 tooth would solve that as my nos tjets don't fishtail like that on the straights when i crank the throttle....i think most of the bodies are really nice,but yeah,some didn't quite make the cut,as it were.adjustable wheel base is a great idea,as the three front holes don't quite match the wheelwells sometimes,and when yer customizing,adjustments are part of the game!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I would do a lot of things, but the first two would be to develop a radically new, much smaller, and lower torque motor for HO slot cars, so the motor was not so overwhelmingly dominant from a performance and structural perspective. With HO, you are basically driving a motor with a body on it. The second would be a huge (by current standards) 4-lane banked curve set that allowed realistic renditions of NASCAR and historic Monza style tracks.

The banked track thing is obvious so I won't discuss it other than to say it would be molded as a 4-lane set of pieces that mate with existing 2-lane track, perhaps through a transition piece, and the smallest radius would be 24 inches, with bigger ones being available.

My vision for the next generation HO motor is one that approximates the form factor of a Buss style fuse (http://www.acehardware.com/sm-buss-...5-pack-buss-fuses-electronic--pi-1291786.html), right down to having a metal end that would deliver power to the tiny motor inside the tube. Imagine a Buss fuse with a pinion gear on one end. I'd expect the whole motor to snap into the chassis just like a fuse snaps into a fuse holder, with one or more ends of the motor being squared off to prevent rotation of the can itself, unless some other securing mechanism is provided. Motors would be sealed and come in different speed grades. I'd open up the design for licensing so third parties can sell aftermarket versions, but the form factor would remain fixed so any motor can be snapped into any chassis. 

Because the motor would be so small it would not have a lot of torque, hence could not handle super mega traction magnets. The motor would be light enough to require chassis designs that have tunable handling characteristics, not just serve as a placeholder for big traction magnets. This would bring speeds down, put chassis "design for handling" back into the building equation, and allow for extremely low profile body designs. I'd like to see HO racing equivalents of 1:32 and 1:24 chassis designs, sort of along the lines of the Riggen HO or Dynabrute but with a drastically smaller motor. Plus, having a quarter inch diameter motor would allow classic open wheel designs, front engine designs, etc.

Achieving the form factor using conventional motor designs may be a bit of a manufacturing challenge, but I'd expect that a variation on pager motor designs would be feasible today. In the future, maybe some type of a magnetic-ceramic design where the windings are baked right into the core or perhaps a piezoelectric design would be both practical and cost effective, or design a brushless motor controller that's small and inexpensive enough for HO slot cars. 

Oh, and as King I would declare permanent 4 day work weeks so every weekend is a 3 day event.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm right there with you guys. Moulded four lane track that can expand to eight, or twelve if needed. Longer straight sections. and a "Spec" motor that can't be played with. The biggest draw on Fridays in this neck of the woods is Slot-it 1/32 non-mag class. 24000 "Boxer" motor, Spec Tires (silicons that come w/the car), and right now it has to be a Grop C car, but that may open up in the future. smaller chasis = better bodies.
along with the four day work week, topless Tuesday's, no underware Wednesdays.....


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

First thing I would do is redo the Super 3.It should take
the same bodies as the AFX etc. and have a lower center
of gravity than a G+ and out perform it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So many good ideas! Would love the track changes, especially with the banked curve options. Just make sure the degree of banking could support slower cars as well as the track burners. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I am assuming that the H.O. target market is not a toy for Christmas with loops, that works for two weeks and is thrown away, or a obsessive compulsive collector toy in all white that a person can say is a slot car?, or a fastest of the fastest blur. Those for the most part is what IS being produced. Walters and Racemasters excluded, but they are still, in my opinion too fast, for all but the larger tracks and besides I don't have that much fun running them. I have short straights and real curves on my track. I think Racemasters is plugged in on that issue with their multi voltage power pack to a certain extent, but being able to run a car flat out without lifting is not my idea of fun either. Maybe prying out the magnets will get me there.
I notice a lot of the 1/32 folks club race on wood without any magnet enhancements. That is something to look at and maybe shoot for in our scale. A dependable, affordable, motor chassis that can run well with or without magnets on plastic or wood. That means a smooth running chassis from the top to the bottom whatever style. The stub axle with jamb nuts for front wheelbase adjustment that was mentioned above would go along way to solving body wheelbase issues allowing more body styles to be produced more realistically.
Next, is a basic fool proof timing system that the casual racer or modeler can incorporate in their layout easily for races or for comparison when racing oneself or for car tuning comparisons. 
It shouldn't be too hard to produce a snap on turn apron for the various curve sections, or at least for a couple of popular sizes. Might be able to produce a universal rubber piece that can snap into the underside of the track and be trimmed to fit almost any curve.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd get serious about a slottless system that really worked. 

after that, I'd create several different lines of cars

a pop culture line... Monkees, Munsters, Flintstones... etc

a "yesteryear" line... 20's - 50's

Whacky customs line... all cars Barris and Daniels and the like 

and an all in one chassis that had a totally adjustable wheel base that could also swap out various mounts so it could fit onto any mass produced body from any company


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

1. Track with EZ install power taps.
2. A plug in and go race management system that is user friendly, and can expand to 4 6, and 8 lane layouts.
3. Track resembling real life race surfaces.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

plug and play timers!ninco makes an arch that works well,battery powered,we use it for short 5 lap heats in 1/32


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to see a high banked track with a board track texture and two 1920's board track racers in the set. Also, bring back the motorcycles.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gotta agree on the motorbikes!tried one that my buddy has and it was a hoot!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As knig for the day I would have a list of issues like "whirled peas" and the "whatness of why" to address first. Once I worked my way down to the question of silly toys I'd start here.

Adustable wheel base chassis in HO like the big boy chassis. A throwback concept with some modern modular revisions. Including snap in, class based, motors. Chassis would also have a snap in provision for either anti grav or weights. 

For the pancake crowd. An exact replica of the best of all the stock t-jet parts....not a freak hybrid...just the best within the breed. Harrison Woodrow came REALLY close! Let's shut them up once and for all. Dont like the cost? Then dont buy them and go fish for your own good parts ....IMHO it's that simple. 

Above all, emulate Racemasters (for example) and dont allow mediocrity to escape your R&D and hit the market. 

Dont cater to the collector crowd! Let your product speak for itself and it WILL be collectible/desireable.

Oh....and to simplify this process....I'd kill all humans!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think bill's cat has taken over his body and typed this last comment!lol


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*2 cents*

1) Track standardization between all makes (the model rr guys figured the importance of this to grow the hobby years ago). Tomy is the obvious standard.

2) Bank turns: 18" and 21 radius"

3) Borders for curves w/ clip on gaurdrail ability.

4) 4 lane sets with historic race scenarios (i.e. include the top 4 finishing cars from the 1979 Daytona 500 and a worthy track size in a set).

5) Wide radius curves where outside lane moves close to inside lane.

6) Easy to use and see digital readout lap counters.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Plz allow me to add......*



Jerzferno said:


> 1. Track with EZ install power taps.
> 2. A plug in and go race management system that is user friendly, and can expand to 4 6, and 8 lane layouts.
> 3. Track resembling real life race surfaces.


4. Realistic race track structures as is found in 1/32
5. Realistics borders 
6. A recognition that they are not just producing mere toys. 

HO slots has its share of serious hobbyists who would buy these things if they were available. It is the availability of all these things that often draws enthusiasts to 1/32.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

how about 36 inch straights.. 1 lane, 2 lane and 4 lanes?

programmable track switching could be cool too. You have a bunch of different layouts by just switching a few triggers to turn on to new lanes. Put them on timers so the layout changes constantly. That would keep things fresh. 

Yes, it would be nice to be KING. 
I have a dream ... oops sorry, wrong King.

My dream is to have a world were all the little slotheaded boys and girls can race side by side in peace and prosperity. Where the stench of HO bias is finally ridden and replaced with the sweet smell of burnt oil and hot Ozone from free living armatures racing unencumbered down the track. 

Where you are not judged by the speed of your chassis, but the by soul of your design.

Yes... speed is nice, speed has it's place... but it's the character of the soul in your design that will live forever and inspire future generations of slot-a-haul-ics to reach the mountaintop. I may not get there with you, but we as a hobby, will get to the promise land!

Oh yeah, there'd also be a lot of hot 25 yr old honeys serving me ice cold beer and red hot steamed clams as I ran cars from my poolside track, complete with underwater roadways .... some garlic bread would be nice too. 

ah, to be King....


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Oh yeah, there'd also be a lot of hot 25 yr old honeys serving me ice cold beer and red hot steamed clams as I ran cars from my poolside track, complete with underwater roadways .... some garlic bread would be nice too.
> 
> ah, to be King....


I have to agree with the last for sure! Wouldn't it be awsome to go to a local track and see total hotties hanging out lusting after all the short,bald hairy guys that are racing their finely tuned scale racing machines?
Other that that I think an under track lap timer/race system that is truly plug and play.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

VJ has it right.............Barris mobiles ROCK


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjettim said:


> First thing I would do is redo the Super 3.It should take
> the same bodies as the AFX etc. and have a lower center
> of gravity than a G+ ....


and spares!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would make it so these things came to pass:

1. GAR to finally come out
2. Audi R15 from AFX
3.Turn borders
4. F1 bodies for the Mega-G
5. Hard body from WHP
6. An HO controller from TruSpeed
7. Mattel sells their slotline to Tamiya
8. Ninco and Slot.it bring out HO lines


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Guys,
I really doubt you will ever see more banked curves, especially in four lanes. Speaking from experiance, as someone who tried to bring new track options to market, the demand is simply not there.

Check out this thread where some of the issues with producing some of the "dream" track pieces we may like to see is explored: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=192633

Had the track we already produced sold out, or sold like hotcakes, I would have been the first one to try getting new pieces produced.

On the chassis side, I am a big fan of the simplicity of the Tyco HP-7 design. It would be very easy to customize this chassis with different characteristics. If different can motors and magnet bars were available, you could combine them to create lots of variation. Magnet bars with differing strengths (even a dummy bar with no downforce) and can motors with different windings and ohm ratings. If you could also make a narrow pan version, the possibilities are endless.

This chassis would also be great as an introductory chassis to get young kids into the hobby. Runs great out of the box and easy to work on.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Joe - do it! We would all buy loads


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If a Hutt were King for a Day:

1) Give Wahoo Steve and his crew at Racemasters a raise. Help them sit down with Tomy exec.s and show them the SCX, Ninco, Scalextric, Carrera, etc. model of producing a full service 1/32 line of products versus just cars and track. This would lead to larger radius turns, turn aprons, figures, buildings, etc. However, see (2). The focus here may be just of more track options and turn aprons. Give Racemasters the backing to buy the slot car line from Tomy if the current owners don't see the light.

2) Get Walthers' Life Like team together with the body and decal designers at Trevco so Life Like COTs could look as sweet as the Trevco ornaments. Have a marketing team show them the SCX, Ninco, Scalextric, Carrera, etc. model of producing a full service 1/32 line of products versus just cars and track. This would lead to larger radius turns, turn aprons, figures, buildings, etc. The building and figure parts of this would approach being a slam duck for walthers as they already produce or deal with producers of both items.

3) Give some worthy team the backing to bring out spot on TJet, Slim Line, and HP7 chassis Replacements. Dash comes to mind.

4) Give BSRT, Slot Tech and Wizzard awards for both pushing the design/performance envelope and supplying great parts for practically every chassis type. Give them backing to keep up the effort.

5) Have a marketing team sit down with Mattel exec.s and show them how they are missing opportunities to make more money on the Tyco line. These opportunities would be 

a) Make use of the existing stock of Tyco/Mattel body styles.

b) Get the Hot Wheels team to take the Tyco chassis into account in their design efforts and introduce body styles as both Hot Wheels and Tyco cars. Kids could move from playing with Hot Wheels to runnig Tyco's in a natural progression and the Hot Wheels collectors would have a new set of items to collect (slot cars). Use the brain trust in the Hot Wheels dept. to create some sweet wheel options for the slot car line. Offer these as "styling hop up kits" that could be purchased separately.

c) Show them the SCX, Ninco, Scalextric, Carrera, etc. model of producing a full service 1/32 line of products versus just cars and track. This would lead to larger radius turns, turn aprons, figures, buildings, etc.

d) Get back to basics in production. Improve QA and material use (as in tires).

6) Have a chat with Auto World:

a) Hook up them with the Hobby Talk crew to create a beta-test team. Software (especially games) make active use of beta-test teams to prove out a product before it is launched. This could have prevented the parts fit issues between the original Aurora TJet and Magnatraction chassis and the AW versions as well as the teething troubles with the Super III. 

b) Show them that there is a positve marketing model for supplying spare parts.

c) Show them that steps to make the cars run better will not hirt sales to collectors.

d) Introduce their suppliers to modern quality control techniques. Give AW the mantra of create no defects, accept no defects and pass no defects. Give them contract language with their suppliers to back up the mantra. 

e) Use all the above to make an out-of-the-box ready Super III, build a credible new release schedule, and ensure that the 4-gear chassis is the cool product we know it could be.

6) Send some "stimulus" funds to the one-man operations that have helped keep this hobby alive with resin bodies, custom parts, incredible tools, routed tracks, etc. Do the same for the awesome people who have set up shop so we could have ready access to HO goodies.

7) Give funding for a national program to open community slot tracks as a vehicle to reduce youth crime. See Pete's efforts in Fresno as the pilot example. This hobby can teach positive life skills just as well as any sport. 

8) Give Hank funding to keep this site running. Give him a special King's Citation for creating and running a forum that has keep the dream alive for so many of us.

Hutts are big and so are their answers. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It'll never work*

Tish tosh!... yer highness. 

That all makes way to much sense. :freak:

Butt; seeing as how you put some heart AND soul into this....All those in favor of making Russ the Hutt "Knig" for a day say aye. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aye!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Guys,
> I really doubt you will ever see more banked curves, especially in four lanes. Speaking from experiance, as someone who tried to bring new track options to market, the demand is simply not there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*18" radius*

Speaking of bringing new track to the market....Whats the story on the AFX 18" radius curve pieces.

From my understanding, an individual developed and sold the piece (he deserves a place in the slot car hall of fame). Then, Tomy comes out with one.

Whats to stop the same thing from happening with a 21" curve? I will buy eight right now!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

That was Grandcheapskate. I still think he should do an 19.5'' (as well as a 1'' and 2'' four lane straight), but there is probably not enough demand for any of those.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Joe - do it! We would all buy loads


 There would need to be an up front demand (and pre-order) for at LEAST 4,000 pieces in anything I would now be willing to consider. I cannot afford to again put up all the money and store thousands of pieces. 

Assuming that a banked curve in a layout would require 4 pieces per curve (and no addition "lead-in" piece requirements), that would mean at least 1,000 orders. I am going to assume you would use a banked curve only to create a 180 degree turn, therefore each order would be for 4 pieces.

I thought I would blow through the 6,000+ pieces (each) of Tyco 6" and 15" curves. All I needed were 500 guys worldwide to buy 10 each and I could have started on something new. It didn't happen (at least so far), so any new project would require raising the capital before starting.

I'm sure all you guys have great intentions, but selling 8 pieces each to a handful of guys, no matter how motivated, just doesn't add up.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I meant a chassis. Same deal with numbers though....


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*king for a day*

my biggest complaint is the lack ofscalemanship. yes that is a word i just said it didnt i. you cant run a mev with aw they just dont match cant we all just make the same size cars. to steal a line from R.K. it cant be that hard to get together with each other and get a standered scale body can it. i just got a 63 impala from aw man the roof on it looks like a space ship. what were you thinking. as for track dont really care its all good. and make the car a little slower so we can run them if we want faster make hop up parts it worked before. by the way bill for pres.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

A lot of you guys are crazy for dioramas and scenes on your layouts. Can you imagine a molded-slot track diorama - add power to the push car stuff that's out there? Car pulls out of the Hilltop garage, a real Le Mans start..... put ho scale lanes on 1:24 or so size pieces and mold in (and glue in/assemble) a bunch of detail. 

You know, a lot of the problems and limitations associated with molding all kinds of curves would be solved if somebody came up with a functional flex track. I know it could be done, but how expensive would it have to be?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Joe, how many Tomy 18" curves did you build vs. sell? 

The Tomy 18" piece was totally new territory, filling a need that had never been filled up to that point in time. It was revolutionary and Tomy liked it so much they did one too.

The Tyco pieces were filling what you perceived to be a under supply in a product line that you have an affinity for. Maybe you over estimated the demand? In an case, the Tyco pieces were evolutionary at best, no new ground being taken. 

A revolutionary new track piece that fills a void and taps into the market leading track format ... probability for success is definitely higher. Whether it's worthy of the big upfront investment, I don't know. The fact that no current track maker supplies anything that allows you to construct a layout that vaguely resembles the most popular form of racing in North America may be a sign that the potential just ain't there. But then again, if anyone wanting to build even a regular oval needs 8 of my 4-laner Big Banks, your math is hinting that maybe the idea is not too far off the mark. 

In any case, being King, I would use the razor blade model and basically give away the track and transfer all of the expense to the cars and parts. Nearly free track means more tracks being built means more cars and parts being sold. It's fun to be King.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> . . . On the chassis side, I am a big fan of the simplicity of the Tyco HP-7 design. It would be very easy to customize this chassis with different characteristics. If different can motors and magnet bars were available, you could combine them to create lots of variation. Magnet bars with differing strengths (even a dummy bar with no downforce) and can motors with different windings and ohm ratings. If you could also make a narrow pan version, the possibilities are endless.
> 
> This chassis would also be great as an introductory chassis to get young kids into the hobby. Runs great out of the box and easy to work on.
> 
> Joe


I agree - the HP7 is outstanding for all the reasons you mention. :thumbsup: I'd love to have the options you mention also, like different motors, magnet weight slugs, etc.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I agree, one of the best classes we had was a stock HP7 class.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Let's see, if I hit the Powerball and made myself king of slot cars, I'd do this:

1 -- Steal Joe's ideas for the HP7 and roll them out, plus add a few of my own like a longer, skinnier version with about five different front axle settings.

2 -- A re-pop part fer part of the classic t-jet.

3 -- A modern tjet with snap-in rear axle and a chassis 'buddy clip' system to mount other AFX / Tomy style bodies.

4 -- A screw-on chassis of tjet dimensions, but with an inline motor and snap-in rear axle.

5 -- Tomy compatible turns in 21, 24, 27 & 30 inch sizes. Also, 1/8th turns for 12 thru 30 inch sizes. I'd buy all of Joe's Tyco 6 & 15" curve pieces and put him in charge of this project, since he has experice with the 18" pieces he made so well.

6 -- Tomy compatible 1 inch straightaway piece for that layout that doesn't quite line up right.

7 -- I'd buy Edwin's Tracker 2000 and rename it Tracker 2010 with a new track list of all my new track pieces. Free to download, also, since more people playing with it will lead to more people buying track pieces.

8 -- More kick-ass wheels like the Vincents for both Tomy & Tyco axle sizes. Steelies, Cragers, BBS, stockers, etc.

9 -- Tomy compatible 27 & 30" bank turns, at about 20 degrees of tilt

10 -- Super-skinny chassis for slim body cars like vintage Indy or modern sprint cars. Think about a regular inline motor, at 1/2 scale.

There's more I can add, but I need to save something for Day #2 as King.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

From what I see here ,most would run into bankruptsy
in short order.Bank curves and motorcycles were never 
big sellers.People bought realistic looking slot cars and
the highest performing slot cars.It is a dog eat dog world
and only the best products will make it.A can motor car
is tall and heavy.A pancake car is low but slow,good for 
the retro croud.For the performance people a low,monoque
inline magnet car is needed.Bodies can be made lower and
lighter.Alot of people race box stock and use what is winning.
The chassis should be able to run a multitude of bodies from
F1 to Nascar with GTP and others in between.The collectors
will buy these too,just look at the magnum 440 indy cars.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Forgot 2 for Racemasters*

The original Aurora AFX track lineup included 5 and 7 inch straight tracks.

So many great layouts are unable to be constructed with Tomy AFX track because these 2 pieces of track are no longer available.

I would add to my list:

6) 7" AFX straight

7) 5" AFX straight

Also, whoever mentioned the 1" straight piece might be onto something as well.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> 4 -- A screw-on chassis of tjet dimensions, but with an inline motor and snap-in rear axle.



You mean like this? While it doesn't have a snap in axle It is a very competent performer. I think with the change in brush tubes/brushes it will hang with the fray bunch quite well. it's not far off now!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

oddrods said:


> You mean like this? While it doesn't have a snap in axle It is a very competent performer. I think with the change in brush tubes/brushes it will hang with the fray bunch quite well. it's not far off now!


Let's hear some more about this one, is this something new? And if it is new, why wouldn't a snap in axle be in there?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> Let's hear some more about this one, is this something new? And if it is new, why wouldn't a snap in axle be in there?


Nope. As a matter of fact it's as old as the Tjet. It's an Atlas chasis. It's actually pretty well dsigned. I don't know why more developement wasn't put into it as it seems as if it's a decent runner. My car has wheels made by myself, hop up gears and shoe limiting. It does have it's weak points such as the gear train and electricals but both aer easily addressed.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Thank you all for the responses*

Thanks one and all for the feedback. And yes the manufacturers are reading these! There is one thing that has come up that has piqued my interest and that is the "inline" TJet type chassis. Would it be safe to assume that as long as it performed at the same level as a TJet it would be acceptable. I guess what I'm asking is, you want the same scale speed, not a TJet version of a modern magnet car running at the much higher speeds?

Keep the ideas coming. I know you have really made me start considering some things that I haven't thought about before. And who know what some of these suggestions may lead to...

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

To keep the Tjet people happy, I think anything
developed for use in that class should be interchangable
with the Tjet.
Inline cars will inherently be faster.I think the latest
technology should be used to make an affordable
highest performance car possible.All of our favorite
cars of the past were made around those parrameters.
Many hours were spent on the drawing board and test
tracks developing those cars.I can remember all the
excitement I felt looking at the new cars coming out
with all their performance claims.I could not wait to
get my hands on the latest equipment.I would buy
different bodies to see which handled the best.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say " faster than a t-jet... but not lexan bullet fast" Most of here aren't serious racers and quickly bore of the magnet driven blurs that forever cling to the track. 

I know I do.

An inline t-jet chassis that's about as a fast as a Tyco HP-7, with adjustable traction magnets would be very cool. This way, the magnet crowd and have their track clingers, and the rest of us can have a car that slides through the turns.


Hey Paul... what about the hotties and the beer.. any chance of making that happen?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Thanks one and all for the feedback. And yes the manufacturers are reading these! There is one thing that has come up that has piqued my interest and that is the "inline" TJet type chassis. Would it be safe to assume that as long as it performed at the same level as a TJet it would be acceptable. I guess what I'm asking is, you want the same scale speed, not a TJet version of a modern magnet car running at the much higher speeds?
> 
> Keep the ideas coming. I know you have really made me start considering some things that I haven't thought about before. And who know what some of these suggestions may lead to...
> 
> ...


Yup, same scale speed, same size with regards to being able to use the old bodies, but make it with an inline motor, a snap in rear axle, and make it so the line produces every car within the same tolerances. 

That's what makes the t-jet now so difficult, some particular chassis are warped, arms are all over the place with respect to speed, torque, etc...... With my modern BSRT cars, I know that I can put together a good car with parts right off the line and not have to fish through and find any "special" parts to make the cars run well. The G-Jet is a fine example of a box stock car running well out of the package. 

If some one could do that with a modern t-jet, it would make a killing!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Paul... what about the hotties and the beer.. any chance of making that happen?[/QUOTE]

In Scale????? maybe I'll delay making pit crew figures and start on the beer girls!

:thumbsupaul


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The new Mega Gs are not very fast and don't handle
all that well.It amazes me how many people buy a
slow car like a Tjet and then spend a fortune in time
and money to make them faster.The BSRT Gjet makes
more sense to me.And for those that like the can motor
cars there is the Lifelike car.It is like an evolved HP7-
faster,lighter,better body mounts.Unless a better stock
slot car comes out ,I think our club is going to legalize
the BSRT #901 car and the BSRT T2 with open wheel
bodies for box stock next year.We have over 30 members
with over a hundred G-jets amoungst us.We have alot
of members that collect AW cars but very few that want
to race them.We have seven routed tracks in our series
and a few plastic tracks.Our club has a good cross section
of driver types-from the ones that only spend a few hundred dollars a year on HO cars to the ones that spend
in the thousands.If an item is hot or a dud ,I think it is reflected in what I see and hear from them.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cuz we're senile in our own way*



tjettim said:


> ...snip....It amazes me how many people buy a
> slow car like a Tjet and then spend a fortune in time
> and money to make them faster.


Keep in mind that the thread opened with a very broad sweeping topic, "were you king for a day". A benevolent ruler would allow the serfs to play and care for their ugly ducklings realizing the inherent human need to help the lame and the needy rise up from the mud. 

As the ruler in a neighboring kingdom, aka my house; It amazes ME that there are still those who would still persecute the aged and infirm when clearly they have brought so much, AND still have more to give.  

Better watch out Tim ....yer walking the fine line of age discrimmination

Now get the heck offa my lawn you punks! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK so I'm the oddball of the group.....*

I'm getting tired of buying too fast cars and going through the motions to try to make them slower!!! My own short-sightedness leads me these issues. I've been buying AW Tjet chassis for a while now and going through them swapping pinions and crowns in a feeble attempt to make them behave in a controllable manner. Sadly, by the time I add in the parts just to end up with a [email protected] Tjet, I coulda got the real deal and had 10X the quality by comparison. I've heard the Aurora T Jet chassis supplies are dwindling, and I've heard there's a warehouse full of them in Singapore or Hong Kong just waiting for the light of day to be shone on them. 

Straight answers are hard to come by, and fake shortages increase prices as do real ones. The technology is 100X better now than the 60's, the materials are better, and the machinery is better. So why would someones products be lesser in quality than the original they copied??? Cost reduction is an issue, but I'm pretty sure we would pony up an extra buck or two per unit to have it right. OK. Brass gears cost an extra .25 cents per car. A better pinion gear and shaft may add another .15. cents to the manufacturing costs. The concept of the original has gotten lost over the years. Make em slow, and sell the hop up parts. Make the hop up parts the same quality as the factory parts or better. Out of the box uncontrollable speed demons don't cut it in the Tjet realm. And putting magnets on the bottom isn't the answer either. OK, done ranting.. We now resume to our regular programming.. already in progress.. LOL


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

A Tjet made now to the standards of the original
would retail between 60 and 80 dollars.I don't
think a person could sell enough to get into the black.
As far as making cars go slower,I could offer my
services.A 'slow shop' is far easier to run than a 'speed
shop'.Just get some 90 WT oil and oil the heck out
of that old Tjet! Exspecialy the bottom of the armature
shaft. Of course if I was a King for a day,honestly ,slot
cars probably would not be on my mind. A harem
maybe.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmmm the smell of warm gear lube!!! LOL!! Now after giving it some thought, I think the first thing I would change is this king for only one day thing.. I'd need an extended sentence. Then the heirum, then the slots... priorities must be in order... :lol:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Joe, how many Tomy 18" curves did you build vs. sell?
> 
> The Tomy 18" piece was totally new territory, filling a need that had never been filled up to that point in time. It was revolutionary and Tomy liked it so much they did one too.
> 
> The Tyco pieces were filling what you perceived to be a under supply in a product line that you have an affinity for. Maybe you over estimated the demand? In an case, the Tyco pieces were evolutionary at best, no new ground being taken.


 There were a little over 5,000 made and I still have about 300 left. The thing that made the 18" curve sell was that a distributor took half of them right at the start. I then took about 1,500 and had someone doing the selling for me. Danny kept and sold the rest. My vendor-friend is no longer in the hobby, so I have to sell the remaining stock myself.

I do not sell any more of the Tomy 18" curves than the Tyco 6" and 15". Track sales are always slow, but then again, I don't go out of my way to sell them. I do a few shows a year and sell when someone is referred to me. Rob Budano (Bud's HO) sells the Tyco pieces (along with Bob Molta - Tubtrack/Slotcarcentral), and he says they are still selling, although slowly; a lot of times, sales are to Europe. 

My initial idea was to get Tyco/Mattel to the same point as Tomy (where a 15" curve was available) and go from there. In retrospect, it may have been better to do a 15" and 18" Tyco rather then the 6"/15". Then, if sales were good, I could have done the Tyco 21" and gone back for the 6".

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id totally re-obtain all the tooling, molds, rights and licensing for the tyco stuff from Mattel and then give it one HUGE enema! Here's what id do:

1: Fire the supplier that makes the track-eating tires, and return to the old style rubber.

2: Permanently scrap all the current wheel designs, except for the redline-style and offer many variations from the old school centerline types, torq thrusts, outlaws, BBS, 5-stars, Ansen Sprints, NASCAR style, etc. ALL front wheels have an AFX style thru-axle with one wheel press fit on the spear end and one free spinning.

3: For chassis designs, I would return to what Tyco was doing in the early 80's with the HP and 440 lines being more or less separate, with slightly different target markets and bodies unique to each style of chassis:

Redesign the narrow 440 chassis to include the longer wheelbase setting, and return to the bar-style magnet. Return to the wide gap armatures. Position and market the 440 as the TycoPro series within the lineup. All bodies would be straight up accurate models of real street and race cars but would be molded one-piece and made to be light and durable--think how newer Tomys and lifelikes are constructed.

No more widepan 440s. Return to either the HP-7 or HP-2, most likely a modified design using elements of both. Position and market these as the Curvehugger series within the lineup. Lower cost, very weak magnatraction, easily upgradeable and serviceable. These would cover everything from another 'classics' line, novelty type cars, and nostalgia racing. Bodies would be much more varied in theme and design and would be much more highly detailed than for the 440 series. 

A variation on the widepan HP chassis would include one with large knobby tires and raised body mounts so that Jeeps, pickups, and the occasional car could have the 'Stomper' look. 

4: Offer an Auto World type range of bodies: hot rods, muscle cars, classics, off roaders, show cars, sports cars, open wheels, Nascars, big rigs, movie cars, tuners, GT cars, etc. 

Offer popular models in unpainted kit form with a chassis. For club racing, offer a 4 or 8 pak of kits ready to paint and race and offer at a discounted price. 

The JL pullback line was a great idea, so Id re-do that. Id start off by re-releasing some classic Tyco bodystyles in the classic paint schemes as well as new ones. Offer bodies on a diecast, freewheeling chassis to compete with hotwheels and matchbox and work with those sets. These will have different paint schemes that the slot line, but be the same molds and in plastic. This will drive down the cost of the bodies, since these will be a higher volume product and be carried in all big box retailers. Packaging would include plenty of cross marketing leading buyers right to the slotcar lineup. Of course slotters will want them for the body variations and display bases. If offered with rubber type tires, then these wheels would be easily adapted to the slot chassis and the tires would be of the same formula and design as the slot cars.


5: Commission Artin to modify its 1/43 scale track with narowed slot and the rails set out for HO scale cars. Finally, cars dont have to touch side mirrors to race, and theres room for cars on the outside curves to slide around too. Offer power packs with a variable voltage, and terminals that accept different designs of controlers. Oh, and mold this track in a medium charcoal grey like REAL tarmac, and so black cars can actually be seen on the track! Of course a tan dirt track for the offroaders and modifieds would be made too.

6: There's room for both goofy and fun novelty type sets as well as sets that are straigh on, no frills racing. Most likely, there can be some middle ground too. 

Fill the big box retailers with novelty sets during X-mas since these are fun and hook in new slotters. But design them so that the jumps can be landed with a little skill. Gimmicks such as the car-eating dinosaur, rolling eyeball, killer robot, etc can be used and will actually be relevant to the set and challenging but not the entire focus. Design these sets so that people will buy them on impulse, but actually get hooked on the hobby.

When offering the straight up racing sets for the hobbyist, make these available at hobbyshops and online. Establish a working relationship with the hobbyshops that focuses on service and appreciation. In other words, be everything that Mattel isnt in that respect.

7: Offer add-ons in the hobby shops. Extra track, better powerpacks and controllers, full tuneup kits with replacement tires and wheels for BOTH ends, upgraded motor parts, different gear ratios, wheel variations, and a full hop up kit with some of all of this. For the club paks of cars, offer tuneup and upgrade kits in 4 and 8 paks as well. 

8: Offer limited edition numbered cars online only. Maybe only offer them to members of the club. 

9: Encourage the market to help guide the direction of the product. Example: Hold an annual contest where the best 5 chassis mods will be considered for production. Hold another contest where the top 5 owner-designed paint jobs get a limited production run signed by the winner and available online. Regularly provide free samples to hobbyshops with racetracks for testing and tuning.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

First I would take a page from the Terminator and send someone back to get rid of the idiots that decided a 90 degree curve piece should be only 89 degrees. I have always hated the gaps this decision caused. 

Next a redisign of the tjet gearplate and chassis. By making the plate and bottom of the chassis thinner and raising the axle holes you end up with a chassis about as tall as the wheels. Also make available to the masses a blank version so all Aurora parts could be taken off the old chassis and fit properly into the new.

Next I would give to my slotting subjects the space and resources to build the slot kingdom of their dreams. Since racing alone isn't all that fun you also get your own racing subjects to call at your whim.

Lastly I leave it your imagination what would happen to the AW people responsible for the little changes they made in the tjet chassis and of course the entire QC department.

tjettim I really think $60 to $80 is way too high. Look at the new mega-g. It's got very good quality. Subtract all R&D costs and the body and you are looking at less than $25. Dash is talking about doing a repop of the tjet. He is serious about quality. I haven't seen a price mentioned but I don't think it will be over $20. Now to get my time machine to go forwards in time...

CUBS WIN!!! CUBS WIN!!! CUBS WIN!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This thread is a fascinating study in human nature. Given the opportunity to fantasize about doing "anything you could" for the slot car hobby, some people would: 

1) create new things
2) recreate old things
3) destroy things and fire people 
4) address very narrow technical issues
5) address very narrow personal grievances/complaints/whines
6) create a slot car based civilization
7) grant knighthood to some manufacturers and designers
8) banish other manufacturers and designers to the dungeon
9) pass a law declaring slot cars are not just toys
10) fulfill other fantasies that are apparently going unfulfilled 

Very interesting and insightful view into how absolute power would be wielded by a slot obsessed dictator.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


>


Tha's a good image, Deane! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Off with your head!*



AfxToo said:


> This thread is a fascinating study in human nature. Given the opportunity to fantasize about doing "anything you could" for the slot car hobby, some people would:
> 
> 1) create new things
> 2) recreate old things
> ...


AND

11) make lists

You'll make a great scribe! So long as history is scribed in the "Knigs" favor.

In all seriousness I see a pretty broad group with great spirit and passion.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I would decree than Autoworld would continue to make their half baked chassis just the way they are making them and call them "collector" chassis. For the rest of us, Autoworld would make a chassis with straight thicker axles and shafts, wheels that are round, pop out rear axles, and nice well stamped metal gears throughout. I decree the Autoworld hop up kit to include three different gearsets, aluminum wheels with silicone tires, two pairs of pick up shoes and a six pack of brushes in the deluxe version. Autoworld would also have to reproduce all the best selling "old" autoworld parts so they can be a real slotcar manufacturer instead of just a shadow of the old Autoworld they have taken the name from. A "No More Sales Gimmics, Get it Right First" sign be posted in all the proper offices or "Off with their Heads" if they continue to make junk. All hail the King.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

oh yeah forgot the Racemaster folks. Great new products. But..my older brother, the Barron of slottingham, wants to be able to see the beautiful cars racing on the track. The Barron and his friends would like a worthy contender to race with their T-Jets and Magnatractions. Can you take out the magnets and slow the little things down? maybe a different gear ratio along with really weak motor magnets would do it. We can handle the scoffing we will get from the blur people of Nevertofast, we are used to it. So, I decree an inline motor car that you can see while racing that will broadslide through the corners and fishtail when needed. Long live the King!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If I were King of Slotdom for one day, I would make the best modular plastic/wood track possible. After all, in my mind, the track is what makes using these little toy cars fun. If you have a lousy track, you're going to have a lousy time. Others can pour over their chassis for days and weeks, all I want is to run my average cars on an excellent racing surface.

Now, there are two (possibly three) main problems with HO plastic track.

(1) The slot alignment at the track joint
(2) Rail connections at the track joint
(3) Rail type

(1) No matter how much quality is put into it, the slots on adjacent pieces are not going to mesh 100%. Therefore, I would create track with wide slots. You then have a liner which you lay/snap inside the slot. The liner would come in long rolls (which you would cut to size) and therefore give you the effect of a continuous slot. If you do this, the pieces do not have to be made to exact specifications - as long as the slots are real close, the liner will smooth the transition. Inexpensive pieces and no more joint repair. Problem #1 solved.

(2) A little trickier. If you stick with standard rail, I think the connection method used on Atlas HO track (kinda like HO railroad track) or 1/43rd track would be better than anything else out there. There will be no rail at an angle to the direction of travel (Mattel 90 degree bend and Tomy Z rail are out).

Another thought - create rail that is shaped like an "I" beam. Mold the track so that the rail slides into it from the ends. The bottom of the "I" holds the rail in the track, the top of the "I" gives a wide flat rail surface. This would insure constant rail height and provide a wider contact patch. The slot on Artin HO track is molded this way to accept their "beginner" guide pins. This could even allow for track to be sold unrailed and allow the hobbiest to insert the rail themselves for a continous (or long run) rail system. And if the rail rusts, just replace it.

(3) I would try to change the rail type to use the "I" beam shape described above.


Oh...and pizza is the official food of the kingdom.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

In my kingdom where the Tjet and Mondo Mach 12 Manget Car drivers live together in peace and harmony, the official tequila is Patron. Steaks and burgers are real big like in Texas. Pizzas are New York style. The Colonel cooks the chicken. Bratwust is worshiped as mana from heaven. 

:drunk::hat::freak::dude: Hutt


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Cheap-O, I like your idea about using the 1/43rd style rails. In fact, in my lineup thats exactly how Id do it, I just didnt specify. 

Resinmonger, if you can get all pizza to be the good, hardcore NY style, Ill swear my undying allegiance to you! But the chicken is made by Popeye's. It can be no other way. You forgot that the beer must either come from Oregon, the U.K. or Germany.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I was KING for a day, I would throw Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf in the dungeon and claim all their cars for myself.
I would throw Joe from Nostalgia Hobby in the dungeon too, cuz he "took" (in a trade) my near mint chocolate brown nomad (and a few others) in a trade when I was wet behind the ears.
Phil from road rage replicas ???? I think the dungeon would be to nice for him, I would make him a retail sales person and force him to be nice to people , LMAO.

And just for kicks, I would make Tom Lowe and Dan Cashmere kiss and make up and work together..................again...............

King? or like GOD for a day.
I could make tons of other lists, but i'll shut up.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Honestly,If I could accomplish one thing in H.O.
it would be a 440X2 style all ceramic car with a
center of gravity lower than a G+.In race setup
it would use .325 front tires and .425 rear tires
for tracks like Brystal Scorpions.It would have
brush barrells,radiused motor magnets and long
traction magnets .425-.450 long but only .170
tall.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Make sure you have small dia. crown gears for that Tyco.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Cheap-O, I like your idea about using the 1/43rd style rails. In fact, in my lineup thats exactly how Id do it, I just didnt specify.
> 
> Resinmonger, if you can get all pizza to be the good, hardcore NY style, Ill swear my undying allegiance to you! But the chicken is made by Popeye's. It can be no other way. You forgot that the beer must either come from Oregon, the U.K. or Germany.


lest we forget all the fine canadian brews!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*slotcarsinc.com*



Grandcheapskate said:


> If I were King of Slotdom for one day, I would make the best modular plastic/wood track possible.
> Joe


So would the modular track look something like this?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich,
That track looks pretty good. Which "brand" is it and how does it connect to the next piece - male/female connection on the rails only?

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

judging by the URL of that image, Slotcars inc.


----------

